# Tripod



## Q8-MC (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys 

I'm just want to ask which tripod is better? every single month i'm buying a tripod but i can't find anyone useful me.can you guys tell me what should i buy?i need it for landscape purpose.

thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2012)

You're asking, "What kind of car should I get? I like to mostly drive around the countryside." But...do you have 4 kids? Need to tow a boat? Go offroad? What can you afford - Kia or Mercedes?

So...budget? Pano shots? Will you hike with it, or just carry it in the trunk of that Kia or Mercedes? How much does your gear weigh (landscapes can be shot with a 600mm lens). 

In terms of general recommendations, Gitzo has the best reputation for legs, and for ballheads the best reputed are Arca-Swiss, Kirk, and Markins (but not _Gitzo_). 

IMO the best compromise between quality and value is Manfrotto, and the best overall is Really Right Stuff.


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you

i have some tripods they can carying 400mm when i put it the head of tripod goes down.could you tell me between how much the good tripod?


----------



## DB (Sep 14, 2012)

I did a lot of research online to ensure that I got the best bang for my buck when it came to purchasing a tripod, and I agree with John wholeheartedly that Manfrotto make solid gear for a reasonable price. A few months back I bought the Manfrotto 055XPROB on Amazon for £104 (about $150) and opted for the additional spiked-rubber feet attachments (cost another 30). As I already owned the Manfrotto 561BHDV monopod, I switch the 701HDV fluid video head over to the tripod when I need to use it, but I do intend on getting a Manfrotto MH055M0-Q5 ball-head soon (it's sitting in my Amazon basket- see link below) and again the price of this tripod head has been reduced considerably in recent months.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00575AXHI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE 

I also purchased their Tripod case too (also from Amazon - caught a particularly good deal one week) for less than 50 Pounds Sterling (approx. 80 bucks) - the padded version. All their stuff looks pro and has a nice feeling of quality about them too. Having used them, I'd recommend them to anyone, especially if it is your first tripod.


----------



## sama (Sep 14, 2012)

Q8-MC said:


> Thank you
> 
> i have some tripods they can carying 400mm when i put it the head of tripod goes down.could you tell me between how much the good tripod?



I have a Benro A2682T which is really well-built and reasonably priced. The ball head is very sturdy and should have no problem holding your 400mm lens. It can be transformed into a mono-pod as well. Go to their website and check it out.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 14, 2012)

Let me echo the sentiments of the chorus: Manfrotto 055XPROB legs, Really Right Stuff ballheads...and a Wimberly head (or possibly Sidekick) for a gimbal mount for the Big White.

If your Big White is a 400 f/5.6 and you don't need to do panning shots, a regular ballhead will be just fine. But if it's a 400 f/2.8 or if you'll be panning, a gimbal is the way to go. (Or, a monopod...and the new 400 is actually hand-holdable, for certain definitions of "hand.")

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks all and what can i use for a big lens ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2012)

Q8-MC said:


> thanks all and what can i use for a big lens ?



What's 'big'? 400/5.6? Fine on a ballhead. 800/5.6? Need a gimbal.


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah i mean that like 400/5.6 or 100-400


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2012)

A decent ballhead would be fine. Manfrotto 498, RRS BH-40, etc.


----------



## Q8-MC (Sep 15, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

